# Exo Terra vs Zoo Med terrarium



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked dozens of times, but I can't decide on a Zoo Med or Exo Terra Terrarium. I was looking at the 18 x 18 x 24. I can find the Zoo Med for $89.00 and the Exo Terra for $99.99.

These will be for dart frogs, so does the single door vs split door matter much?
Is one more fruit fly proof then the other? Lighting doesn't matter since I'm using T8 ship light strips right now.

I need some guidance please!!!!
Steve


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a beginner at all this PDF stuff, but I will provide my opinion.

Personally I have neither. I use tanks with glass lids, but I wouldn't think that the Zoo Med and Exo Terra are that different from each other. I think I would prefer the split door, but that is just me. 

The price isn't really all that different so in the end I think it will just come down to personal preference.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I have both.
I like the single door for that size but double door for the 24" wide +
I added glass to the top of both tanks for a few bucks to control humidity.

Both are about equal for bug proof and features.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i have both in that size but no frogs, so take my opinion with that in mind: I prefer the zoo med, that cost me half what my exo terra cost (although i got several exos on craigslist for much less) - for a PLANTED VIV. Just because the split door doesn't look as cool. I mean the whole idea of a viewable little rainforest is about looks and it looks better without the split!


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I have both a Zoo Med and an Exoterra. I like the single door on the Zoo Med, but like the deeper well for plants, substrate and false bottom on the Exoterra.

The scale tipper for me would be the latch mechanism. While the Exoterra latch has been reliable, the one on the Zoo Med broke. Turning the handle no longer releases the latch. I have to use a credit card to open it now. I don't know how to repair it, if that is even possible. Others might have had better luck with it, though.

To fruit-fly proof the doors, I ran clear silicone along the seams and, once cured, ran a razor down the seams. This works for either one. 

Juchems' book on dart frogs shows how to proof the lids. Looks like that works for either one. I used a more difficult solution and cut 3/8" thick acrylic lids.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't have any Exo but have Zoomed and the thing that I choose them for was the single glass door over the split. And old pet peeve from my reefing days that I can't have any obstructions in the viewing window....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If you call ZooMed and tell them about the latch, they'll send you free upgrade latch kits that are supposedly on the newer models.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 2 Zoo Meds that I chose because of better viewing with a single door. I can't speak for Exo Terra but I'm not very happy with the Zoo Med door. One of the tanks had a door problem from the get go. The latch sticks some, I think it is because the hinge is a little crooked or uneven. The other door started doing the same thing this weekend when I moved the tank. 

ChrisK - thanks for the idea about calling Zoo Med, I'll give it a shot too.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I have three Exos and no Zoo Meds. I do see one benefit to the Exos. Those dual doors are nice if your in the tank as it reduces the possibility of potential escapes. Notice the I used the word reduces and not eliminates. That was do to an Auratus that jumped over my shoulder. In all fairness, I had both doors open.

I have looked at the Zoomeds and I would certaiinly use them. I don't think that you can make a bad call here. 

Be sure to re-seal the bottoms of both.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have both, and reall I like the Zoo Med's better. I've not had any problems with the latch at all, however, I don't like the way the latch on the exos latches too well. I mean every time I release it, the whole tank shakes. I also prefer the single door. I must say, though that the exos seem sturdier.


EDIT: also, like Zoomie said, make sure you reseal the bottom of either


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't speak for Exo's personally, but I have 4 Zoo Meds and I'm very happy with them. I chose them over the Exo's because of the single door vs double doors. I didn't like the viewing obstruction. Mine are all smaller sizes, the biggest being an 18x18x24.


----------



## oldkid (Sep 14, 2011)

I prefer the exo, as the double door allows half of the front to remain closed while I'm feeding, and that is less area I have to keep an eye on for escapies. The deeper well is also a plus for me.


----------

